# Tuna Capitan Needed



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking for a NON TOBACCO using capitan to assist in running the occasional overnighter to the floaters. I have a 35' PURSUIT with full electronics pkg including SIRIUS weather plotter and top notch tackle.
PM me if interested.

Pecos


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

What are you looking for in a captain? Someone to share duties? Paid, unpaid? licensed?


----------



## captain_chris (Jan 26, 2012)

PM sent


----------

